# glass hinges



## kr0nick (Jan 1, 2012)

hey all I have a 6x4 enclosure shell sitting under the house and I want to split in into two separate enclosures but with one big frame less glass door.
But I don't know what hinges to use for such a big door can anybody please point me in the right direction.

I have found some cheap pivot hinges but I don't think they will hold a 6x2 door. But they could be alright for smaller panels


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're going for frameless glass that size it should be toughened/safety glass. When you order the glass ask them to supply the correct hinges to support the weight, let them know if it's being hung from the long side or the short side


----------



## sutto75 (Jan 2, 2012)

I made one just a little bigger then yours and cost a crap load.
The hinges i used where for framless bathroom showers so very heavey duity to hold the weight.
If you need holes or it cut it need to be done bofore hand and cost a lot per a cut
Here is a pic of mine , the hinge cost 35 bucks each and the glass was 285.00.
Just a tip if you do go ahead make a template out of ply and fix it to make sure its all good cause when its done its done.View attachment 232276


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2012)

Picture didn't work sutto,

I've said it before but I'll say it again... 2/3 of the total cost of my enclosures is the cost of the glass, because I choose laminated over standard float glass for safety and strength, and as sutto has pointed out, toughened/ safety glass isn't cheap so the suggestion of making a plywood template is a good one, it can't be cut a 2nd time without massive cost because it's heat treated after its cut.


----------



## sutto75 (Jan 2, 2012)

man i dont know why these bloody pics dont work but its ####### me off 
LOL


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you try the 'advanced' rather than the 'quick reply'


----------



## sutto75 (Jan 2, 2012)

pic


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 2, 2012)

That looks cool, great work! I'm a poor man still using plastic tracks & sliding panels..


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 2, 2012)

Pimp Hinges = / 

Nice


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 3, 2012)

sutto75 said:


> pic


DAMM! Sutto that is sick looking what did you make it from, And I might go with safety glass to be safe plus thanks for the advice with everything.


Jaxrtfm said:


> Picture didn't work sutto,
> 
> I've said it before but I'll say it again... 2/3 of the total cost of my enclosures is the cost of the glass, because I choose laminated over standard float glass for safety and strength, and as sutto has pointed out, toughened/ safety glass isn't cheap so the suggestion of making a plywood template is a good one, it can't be cut a 2nd time without massive cost because it's heat treated after its cut.


Hey Jax lol I have read that before somewhere, And yeh I kind of figured that the glass would be the biggest expense. But I might get ahold of a relative and he makes glass balustrades at his shop so I might get it abit cheaper.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2012)

You've got to love 'mates rates' when it comes to expensive items


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha hell yeh mate.


----------



## sutto75 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks mate i used hardened glass as it will twist a little when opening the enclosure but wont break.
Here is a pic of what it started as the middle and end.


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey sutto that is amazing, really creative. And again thanks for all the input.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 4, 2012)

That is awesome sutto, what/how did you make the back wall?


----------



## Huskey (Jan 11, 2012)

thats similar to what I'm hoping to do. recon I'd get away with normal glass if I frame it well, if not what if i put a plank through the center aswell?

looks amazing btw


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 11, 2012)

Huskey said:


> thats similar to what I'm hoping to do. recon I'd get away with *normal glass if I frame it well*, if not what if i put a plank through the center aswell?
> 
> looks amazing btw



just dont make the panel too large, or fit the glass snug in the frame allow 1mm gap all round the glass, you need some room for it to move/twist when you open the door otherwise it will crack, a small bead of silicone in the rebate drop the glass in while its wet. any smudges of silicone, let it dry.... then worry about getting it off, try and do it while its wet and you'll end up with a bigger mess.


----------

